# leaving for the suites at hershey on Friday...Any tips?



## Ridewithme38 (May 22, 2012)

So, i always feel like a kid before (Enter Generic Holiday here) before every trip...I get all giddy and excited....It'll just be me and my 6yr old daughter, since the people we were going to go with pulled out....we're only going to be there for 3 days, so i need to try to condense the best of that area in as little time as possible, i bought the combo Hershey Park/Dutch wonderland tickets, but i'm not sure how thats going to work with questionable weather

So, any tips before i go?

Suggestions on Building/Floor to request at the suites at Hershey?
Restaurants you've loved?
Restaurants that aren't worth a visit?
Roads to avoid?
What to do in the rain in this area?
Hidden treasures we HAVE to visit?
Tourist traps that absolutely have to be avoided?
Tips on Saving money?
Tips on where to spend More money?


----------



## Patri (May 22, 2012)

Calm down. Just go to the parks, since you have the tickets. Eat when you get hungry and rest when you are tired. It's only three days, and to your daughter, the most important part of the trip is just being with you.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 22, 2012)

I agree with Patri.  Just relax and have lots of fun!

Lisa


----------



## RX8 (May 22, 2012)

Your daughter is going to have a great time no matter how much time you spend planning every detail.  Heck, she would probably still have a blast if you went to Chuck E Cheese for dinner every night.

It isn't about WHERE you are, it is about WHO you are with.  

Just enjoy the bonding time.


----------



## geekette (May 23, 2012)

Don't tire her out.  Plan some peaceful R&R at the resort.


----------



## Corinne1123 (May 23, 2012)

If you do go to "Good 'n Plenty" to eat, just remember to pace yourselves.  The food is so delicious and it keeps on comin'.  Homemade bread, butter, apple butter, chow-chow (dutch cole slaw), fried chicken, buttered noodles, the sweetest corn we've ever eaten (not sure what they do, but yum), and homemade pies and homemade ice cream for dessert.  What more could you ask for.

We've always loved the Amish country for a homestyle fun vacation (even the cow manure doesn't smell that bad


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 23, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> So, i always feel like a kid before (Enter Generic Holiday here) before every trip...I get all giddy and excited....It'll just be me and my 6yr old daughter, since the people we were going to go with pulled out....we're only going to be there for 3 days, so i need to try to condense the best of that area in as little time as possible, i bought the combo Hershey Park/Dutch wonderland tickets, but i'm not sure how thats going to work with questionable weather
> 
> So, any tips before i go?
> 
> ...



Yes, I suggest you start praising how great of a negotiator the owner of your unit is.  How he totally out maneuvered you into paying as much as you did. Make sure everyone knows that you paid full retail for the unit.  Also, apologize for all the trollish behavior that you have exhibited on this and other timeshare forums.  That would be a good start.

Doing the above would probably go a long way to ensuring that when you show up to check in, the unit shows up as well.  :hysterical:


----------



## gnorth16 (May 23, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> Yes, I suggest you start praising how great of a negotiator the owner of your unit is.  How he totally out maneuvered you into paying as much as you did. Make sure everyone knows that you paid full retail for the unit.  Also, apologize for all the trollish behavior that you have exhibited on this and other timeshare forums.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Doing the above would probably go a long way to ensuring that when you show up to check in, the unit shows up as well.  :hysterical:



:hysterical: 

You mean he didn't get the unit for $1?


----------



## amycurl (May 23, 2012)

Corinne1123 said:


> the sweetest corn we've ever eaten (not sure what they do, but yum),



I could tell, but I wouldn't want to betray the Amish friends with whom I spent heaps of time as a child. 

You MUST go to SHADY MAPLE for breakfast. http://www.shady-maple.com/
You have not really experienced breakfast until you've had it at Shady Maple. (Oh, and your cheap heart will love this...it's only $10 for adults, and $5 for kids.)

Hersheypark can still be fun in the rain. Just go to a bunch of shows if it's actually pouring. The zoo park (do they still have the zoo part?) can be fun if it's just drizzling.

I have to say, Ride, my parents divorced when I was 3. I wish my dad had been as pro-active and excited about taking me on trips as you are with your daughter. It's really a wonderful thing that you're doing for her.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 23, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> Yes, I suggest you start praising how great of a negotiator the owner of your unit is.  How he totally out maneuvered you into paying as much as you did. Make sure everyone knows that you paid full retail for the unit.  Also, apologize for all the trollish behavior that you have exhibited on this and other timeshare forums.  That would be a good start.
> 
> Doing the above would probably go a long way to ensuring that when you show up to check in, the unit shows up as well.  :hysterical:



You know, Lawren is MUCH nicer then you are!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I could tell, but I wouldn't want to betray the Amish friends with whom I spent heaps of time as a child.
> 
> You MUST go to SHADY MAPLE for breakfast. http://www.shady-maple.com/
> You have not really experienced breakfast until you've had it at Shady Maple. (Oh, and your cheap heart will love this...it's only $10 for adults, and $5 for kids.)



The Smorgasbord location? Seems like that might be a good stop on Sunday on the way to Dutch Wonderland! $10! How can i say no to that? 

ETA: DOh, closed on Sunday! Maybe Saturday?


amycurl said:


> I have to say, Ride, my parents divorced when I was 3. I wish my dad had been as pro-active and excited about taking me on trips as you are with your daughter. It's really a wonderful thing that you're doing for her.



To be fair, i think i enjoy these vacations more then she does, when we go for 7 days, i've usually worn her out so much by the 5th day doing things with her that she doesn't even want to get off the couch or leave the Timeshare!  But i'm ready to run off and start a new day!

My parents worked alot(Still do actually)when i was a kid, so in my first 16yrs or so of life...i THINK we maybe took 3-4 vacations(one trip to Disney, the rest were to grandma's house Upstate NY), so going to places like Hershey park, Williamsburg, Massanutten, Heck 95% of places are 'first time' experiences for both me and my daughter!  I still feel like a kid experiencing these places for the first time when i go to these places!  I love it 


So, so far for food Restaurants:

(Dinner) Red Robin (Thinking Friday after Check in, before Grocery Shopping)
(Breakfast)Shady Acres (Thinking Saturday on the way to Dutch Wonderland)
(Dinner)Good n' Plenty (Thinking Saturday After Dutch Wonderland on the way back to TS)

After those two places on Saturday, i'm not sure if we'll be able to eat anything for for a week!


----------



## carl2591 (May 24, 2012)

dude
just what you said about your parents working and only getting 3-4 vacation in 16yrs.. 

You are starting a good tradition with her, one that will contuine long after we are gone. That is what i love about TS.. it make you take vacations.

have fun, drive safe and check www.gasbuddy.com for the best gas prices on the way. 

your pal


----------



## Corinne1123 (May 24, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I could tell, but I wouldn't want to betray the Amish friends with whom I spent heaps of time as a child.
> 
> Aw come on...we want to know...(is it sugar in the pot?  extra butter?  What if I PM you...)
> 
> ...


----------



## amycurl (May 24, 2012)

Ride, don't try to do Shady Maple and Good n Plenty on the same day. You will do Good N Plenty a disservice. You will only need a small snack around dinner time after the breakfast smorgasbord at Shady Maple. 

And I really don't want to give away the secret, but a lot of it has to do with the corn itself. And a process that is involved after it's taken off the cob.  The point being--don't try to replicate it. I can't, and I've had the opportunity to see it made many, many times.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 28, 2012)

Just to update the thread...We had a great time!


----------



## Corinne1123 (May 31, 2012)

Cute photo.  How were the Suites at Hershey?  I am due to go for a week during July.  (I'm more familiar with local Amish hotels)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2012)

Corinne1123 said:


> Cute photo.  How were the Suites at Hershey?  I am due to go for a week during July.  (I'm more familiar with local Amish hotels)



My last stay was Woodstone in Massanutten, so they seemed smaller, other then that...Very nice! The pool was clean, the activity center, while small was fine...the elevators were a little slow but its only a couple floors so not that bad...The beds were VERY comfortable

NO SALES WEASELS WAS AWESOME!


----------

